# Ohrwurm



## Bonjules

Hola amig@s,
'Ohrwurm' en alemán no solo es el insecto que a veces puede perderse en un canal auditorio,
pero también (por lo menos en partes del país) una melodia que se queda 'pegada' en tu cabeza
todo el dia...(puede ser bien molesto!)
Pueden pensar de algo en español?


----------



## Tonerl

_*Ohrwurm:
(melodía pegadiza)*_

„_*Lied, Schlager, Hit, der sehr eingängig/einprägsam ist“, 

abgeleitet von den gleichnamigen Insekten, die nach volkstümlicher Vorstellung „gern in (die)Ohren“ kriechen.

"Canción, canción de moda, éxito(musical) muy pegadiza, memorable", 

derivada de los insectos del mismo nombre a los que, según la concepción popular, "les gusta arrastrarse por los oídos".*_


----------



## Şafak

Pues se usa “canción” o “melodía” pegadiz*a.*


----------



## Tonerl

_*Gracias por haberme corregido, ha sido un error por descuido ! *_


----------



## Bonjules

Gracias a tod@s!
Sinembargo, me queda una incertidumbre.
'Pegadiza'  puede ser como 'catchy', 'a catchy tune' que sea nuevo y todo el mundo lo silba o canta
en las calles.
Pero yo estoy hablando de la situación donde de pronto una melodía aparece en tu cabeza y tu no puedes quitarla
por un tiempo.
Usarían 'pegadiza' en ambos situaciones?


----------



## Tonerl

Bonjules said:


> Usarían 'pegadiza' en ambos situaciones?


 
_*pegadiza: (catchy)
einprägsam
eingängig*_


----------



## Sowka

LEO schlägt "pegadiza" oder "pegajosa" vor. Ich denke, es geht um Musik, die schnell "haften bleibt". Man hört ein paar Takte und hat die Musik den ganzen Tag im Ohr, weil sie festklebt.


----------



## Bonjules

Sowka said:


> LEO schlägt "pegadiza" oder "pegajosa" vor. Ich denke, es geht um Musik, die schnell "haften bleibt". Man hört ein paar Takte und hat die Musik den ganzen Tag im Ohr, weil sie festklebt.


Ja, ausser dass es manchmal passiert mit einer Melodie die man seit Jahren nicht mehr gehoert hat!


----------



## Sowka

Bonjules said:


> Ja, außer dass es manchmal passiert mit einer Melodie, die man seit Jahren nicht mehr gehört hat!


Das "Hören" muss ja nicht von außen her kommen.  Man erinnert sich daran, und dann klebt die Melodie im Ohr.

Edit: Gerade jetzt, wo ich so über "Ohrwurm" nachdenke, habe ich "Last Christmas" im Ohr  Das habe ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gehört, weil ich jeden Weihnachtstrubel vermeide. Und doch ist die innere Verbindung "Ohrwurm -- Last Christmas" da.


----------

